# Ewe with problem



## HeatherL (Jan 13, 2014)

Our ewe Trixie is about 5 and is due to lamb around mid February.  She's been looking large lately and yesterday I noticed she was walking a little light in the front, like her front leg hurt.  We've had ice that's been slick from melting so I thought she may have fallen.  Her hooves are okay-no smell, a little long but nothing that looks bad.  This morning she was "walking" on her knees when I came for breakfast.  I got her up and all day when I went to check on her she was up.  Slow, as in sore, but up.  Now, I went down for feeding and she won't get up at all.  I had my husband help to get her in the barn but can't get her up.  She's alert and eating.  Temp is 102.2.  Nothing else off in behavior except this.  Stores are closed tonight so I can't go and get anything until the morning which of course is a concern.  No one else is showing any problems.

Thanks.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you see if anything on her leg is hot or swollen?

I had a ewe after she had her 2013 lambs was limp and was very reluctant to walk. Nothing wrong with her hooves, didn't feel anything out of whack on her leg. Just watched her for a couple days and she recovered on her own.


----------



## HeatherL (Jan 13, 2014)

Cannot find anything.  Have checked all 4 legs, shoulders and hips.  She has a great appetite still.  She was given some hay and pellets.  She just seems sore but I don't like that she won't get up especially if she's pregnant.


----------



## HeatherL (Jan 14, 2014)

She was a thirsty girlie this morning.  I gave her water with electrolytes, corn and alfalfa.  She ate most the corn and has eaten a small amount of her hay.  She drank nearly 2 quarts of water this morning, so she might have made herself "full" from that.  I also gave her 2 oz. of Propylene Glycol.


----------

